# Tomato Pie - Awesome!!!  Thank You Flash



## justpassingthru (Jun 20, 2011)

We were discussing what we could make with tomatoes over on dougmays chicken-tomato soup thread and Flash suggested a tomato pie, I've never heard of a tomato pie so I searched google and came up with an interesting recipe which I added some personal touches to.

Mrs JPT bought some tomatoes at the Farmer's Market this morning and the rest is history as they say.

Here is how I made it:

1 9" fresh baked pie crust

150 gr fresh spinach

300 gr bacon, diced (my Chinese bacon attempt)

1/2 medium onion, diced

5 cloves of garlic, minced

1 1/2 pound ripe tomatoes, seeded and diced

1 1/4 cup of mayonnaise

1 tsp Italian spice

1/4 cup shredded Mozzarella

1/4 cup Parmesan

1/4 cup shredded Emmenthal

or cheese of your choice

I fried the bacon, removed from the grease and poured out all but 1 tbls to saute the onions and garlic, sauteed the onions and garlic, removed them and wilted the spinach in the grease that was left, I had to add a tbls of butter.

I placed the spinach in the pie crust, then the bacon, onion and garlic and after that covered with the diced tomatoes.

I mixed the mayo, Italian spice and cheese together and spread over the tomatoes making sure to bring the topping to the crust like meringue.

Baked in a 350° oven for 55 minutes until the top was a golden brown.

It was very delicious and between my MIL, 2 nieces, Mrs JPT and myself it disappeared very fast, this is all that was left after 5 minutes and someone was impatiently waiting for this piece.

I apologize for the bad pics, I was in a hurry and I'm learning how to use the new camera.














This was a very good idea and will be a keeper at our house.

Enjoy

Gene


----------



## daveomak (Jun 20, 2011)

JPT, Morning. That looks really good. Looks like all it needed was a couple scrambled eggs for a quiche. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  What a great combo of ingredients.


----------



## mdboatbum (Jun 20, 2011)

We go to a restaurant down in Georgia that serves tomato pie. I was skeptical at first, but the waitress talked me into it. One of my favorite things now! Yours looks DELICIOUS!


----------



## flash (Jun 20, 2011)

Well I am glad you liked it. We just did one the other night also. Didn't think of taking photos. Definitely a winner.


----------



## meateater (Jun 20, 2011)

I love me some maters, that looks great.


----------



## scarbelly (Jun 20, 2011)

Nice job Gene - man that looks like it was tasty.


----------



## venture (Jun 20, 2011)

Gene, when I read the title of this thread I was afraid you had been out in the sun too long.

Then I read the recipe, what you did, and saw the pics!

This is definitely on my list.  Now if my tomato plants will just cooperate?

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## dougmays (Jun 20, 2011)

looks amazing!


----------



## beer-b-q (Jun 20, 2011)

Looks Great Gene...


----------



## cowgirl (Jun 20, 2011)

It looks interesting Gene! I've had green tomato pie but not ripe.. I'll give it a try! Thanks to both you and Flash!


----------



## justpassingthru (Jun 21, 2011)

Thank you Dave, hmmm eggs, that's something else to think about, I've been pondering 'shrooms too.

Mdboatbum, I was a little put off too when I first thought about it, but like you said after you taste it......., thanks.

Flash, it was most excellent, thank you for the idea.

Meat, try it, you'll like it, thanks.

Thank you Gary, it was delicious.

Merv, most people think I've been out in the sun too long.  LOL If you wait 'til your 'maters are ready you will wish you had tried it sooner, thanks.

dougmays, I would of never tried it if it weren't for your thread, thanks.

Paul, thanks, we enjoyed it, I'll be trying your rub on some lamb chops Wednesday, so far it has been great on everything I've tried.

Jeannie, thanks for the compliment, I'm sure you will find a way to take it over the top, I'll be looking forward to you results.

Gene


----------



## realtorterry (Jun 21, 2011)

WOW THAT LOOKS AWESOME


----------



## flash (Jun 21, 2011)

Yeah, you can add about anything, it's close to becoming a real Pizza pie. Ground sausage, mushrooms, pepperonis, eggs.  I think I am going to need a big pie tin than 9 inches!!


----------



## nwdave (Jun 21, 2011)




----------



## raptor700 (Jun 21, 2011)

Great idea.

Thanks for sharing


----------

